# MKIV Jetta or Bora OEM or OEM REP HID headlight part number needed.



## kbrenny (Jan 6, 2009)

If anyone has a pair of OEM or OEM REP HID headlights for a MKIV Bora or Jetta I am looking for the part number on the leveling motor.

It is behind the projector housing back cover.

I bought a set of these headlights and they have the wiring and mounting for the leveling motors but did not come with them. 

I am looking to add them but I can not find a part number.

For reference these are the headlights in question:


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Some of the reproduction units are not like the OEM units inside.

Do you have a picture of them from the inside, since there is a number of different manufacturers of the knock-offs.


----------



## kbrenny (Jan 6, 2009)

ECS only carries the leveling motors for the halogen headlights both NA version and European version.

I spent about half an hour on the phone with them yesterday to confirm this.

I found out there is another part number that comes from a MKIV Golf that should also work.

The 1J0 941 295E is what is listed for the MKIV Jetta / Bora Bi-xenon headlights.

The 1J0 941 295A is what is listed for the mkiv Golf with bi-xenon headlamps.

The only problem there is that VW's part diagram list the Golf version leveling motor as non serviceable even though it has been done.

On other forums, in Europe, people have used the "A" or Golf version in place of the "E" Jetta / Bora version and it works fine.

The best part is the "A" version from the Golf is also the same part number found on some of the New Beetles, Audi TT, and other Audi cars that are all sold here in North America.

http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/28050-oem-xenon-levelling-device/

Here is a picture of the leveling motor mounting position and wiring harness connector:


----------

